
When Intel’s Hyper Threading goes bad - pavel
http://geekswithblogs.net/PauloReichert/archive/2010/10/13/when-intelrsquos-hyper-threading-goes-bad.aspx
======
willvarfar
Worth reading, even if the technical understanding of the matter isn't there

------
thisisblurry
I'm not sure what happened, but as of 10:33AM EST, the link is 404 :/

Just an FYI

